#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Electrical & Power Engineering >  >  >  PLS-CADD 13.2 (Working in Windows 8, 64 Bits)

## raz

Who has PLS-CADD 13.2 (Working in Windows 8, 64 Bits)   ??????

See More: PLS-CADD 13.2 (Working in Windows 8, 64 Bits)

----------


## raz

who has the 13.2 version of PLS-CADD.. please PM

----------


## gilbertomejiac

then use a virtual machine

----------


## raz

what????????????????????????

----------


## gilbertomejiac

for example Digsilent 14 and Cymecap only run in Windows XP on a 32 bits system.

you have to install a Windows virtual machine using Windows XP. look for a Virtual Machine.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## raz

Ok .......................

----------


## seahhh

i have pls cadd work in windowns 8 and 10 32 and 64 bits, ingenieria.chile.soft@gmail.com

----------


## raz

> i have pls cadd work in windowns 8 and 10 32 and 64 bits, ingenieria.chile.soft@gmail.com



You are a seller of cra.ked software!!!!

----------


## gilbertomejiac

try to use VMware Workstation Player, to use a virtual machine (it's freeware), you can install any operating system on it.

or use Windos XP mode on windows 7. this is a Windows XP, virtual machine included on Windows 7. (requires low HD space on it)

----------


## rafabaggio11@gmail.com

buen dia alguien que me pueda apoyar con el pls cadd version 13.2 se lo agradecere mucho por el apoyo

----------


## raz

> buen dia alguien que me pueda apoyar con el pls cadd version 13.2 se lo agradecere mucho por el apoyo



Just English please  :Smile:

----------


## salvandy

Greetings forum members.
Currently I only have PLS CADD 9.2. I know the most recent is 14.0, please if you could share another version like 12.3 or 13.2.

Thanks in advance.

----------


## raz

> Greetings forum members.
> Currently I only have PLS CADD 9.2. I know the most recent is 14.0, please if you could share another version like 12.3 or 13.2.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



I have PLS CADD 14.2  ^^See More: PLS-CADD 13.2 (Working in Windows 8, 64 Bits)

----------


## nafamesaoud@hotmail.fr

can you pleas shear whith us

----------


## surgeArrester

.....

----------


## nafamesaoud@hotmail.fr

what thas it means ......?

----------


## nafamesaoud@hotmail.fr

for all the community who use pls-cadd ,i have this probleme when i do a check by methode 4 can any help me to resolve it

----------


## nafamesaoud@hotmail.fr

here is the probleme**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## raz

was I joke hahaha sorry .... I dont have PLS CADD 14.2 :P

----------


## raz

was I joke hahaha sorry .... I dont have PLS CADD 14.2 :P

----------


## mukhriz

> was I joke hahaha sorry .... I dont have PLS CADD 14.2 :P



I have Etap 14,14.1 fully *****..  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk

----------


## surgeArrester

> what thas it means ......?



That means five dots and nothing else.

----------


## surgeArrester

> I have Etap 14,14.1 fully *****..   
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk



Adam, you have etap? That's new. Hihi

----------


## mukhriz

> Adam, you have etap? That's new. Hihi



Hahahahaj

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk

----------


## PemulA

> I have Etap 14,14.1 fully *****..   
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk



the funniest joke in the world   :Smile:  :Smile: See More: PLS-CADD 13.2 (Working in Windows 8, 64 Bits)

----------


## nafamesaoud@hotmail.fr

hihihihihi................very funny

----------


## nafamesaoud@hotmail.fr

let stay serious , any help for my probleme

----------


## surgeArrester

> let stay serious , any help for my probleme



You can always uninstall it. Hehe..

----------


## nafamesaoud@hotmail.fr

don't work, it is a communication probleme betwine pls-cadd and tower

----------


## mukhriz

************** &amp; **************.*&amp;****************

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk

----------


## raz

................ Plop!!!!

----------


## nafamesaoud@hotmail.fr

Replop

----------


## mukhriz

plop

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk

----------


## mohanad85

what is 0link.res file? also check the directory folders in preference ...maybe this file in other folder

----------


## nafamesaoud@hotmail.fr

it is the DLINK.RES AND I THINK IT IS THE IN WITCH TOWER RETURNE THE RESLUT AFETER DOING A  METHODE4 CHEECK ?AND I CAN4T FIND IT IN ANY FOLDER

----------


## zickfrid

PLS-CAD 16.20 present **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------

